# Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????



## htp55 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
 ich brauche noch einmal Euren fachmännischen Rat bei der Zusammenstellung meiner Ostsee-Pilkausrüstung.
 Nachdem ich mich nun zum Kauf einer Penn Charisma Senso Pilk entschlossen habe brauche ich noch eine passende Rolle. Meine Wahl fiel auf die o.a. Daiwa Emblem XT.

 Frage: Welche Größe würdet Ihr empfehlen, 4500, 5000 oder gar 5500 ?|kopfkrat Bespult werden soll das Gerät mit einer 17er Fireline.

 Vielen Dank

 P.S. kennt jemand die Gewichte der einzelnen Modelle ?


----------



## Hardi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Hallo htp55,
habe jede Menge Erfahrung mit den Rollen. Die 4500 er und die 5000 er, sowie die 5500 er und 6000 er sind jeweils die identischen Rollen, sie Unterscheiden sich jeweils nur in Durchmesser der Spulen. Ich fische die 4500 XT seit Ihrem Erscheinen auf dem Markt. Sie Spult erstklassig, die Schnurverlegung war damals das Optimum und ist auch nach heutigen Maßstäben erstklassig. Durch den hohen Durchmesser der Spule und die hohe Einholgeschwindigkeit läßt sie sich hervorragend mit langen Ruten und bei starkem Wind fischen. Die Rollen sind Ultrarobust und ware Wurfmaschinen, haben aber ein hohes Eigengewicht. Auf Multistop must Du auch verzichten. Habe mir dennoch dieses Jahr noch eine zweite im Ausverkauf gezogen für ca. 65,00 Euro (Habe jetzt 4 Spulenköpfe die ich natürlich das nächste Jahrzehnt auch noch weiter fischen möchte). Die 4500 XT ist schon groß und schwer. Die 5000 er oder größer sind sind überdimensioniert und eher was fürs Brandungsangeln. Ich fische die Rollen mit 0,17 er Firelilne (2 x), und 0,30 und 0,35 Mono.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Halöle!! 

Fische beim Pilken auch die 4500er und das schon seit gut acht Jahren!!
Die Rolle läuft noch genauso wie am ersten Tag!!!
Alles andere hat Hardie schon gepostet, dem ich 100%ig zustimme!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Carp-Hooligan (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Nabend!
Das stimmt nicht ganz was Thomas Erzählt hat! Auch die Rollen sind unterschiedlich groß,bei der 5500 u. 6000 xt,da tut sich nicht viel von der Rolle her! Aber der unterschied von der 4500 zur 5000 xt ist doch im Gewicht und Größe etwas mehr!
Ich persönlich fische die 4500xt und World ChampionIII,mit der 5000xt wirfst du auf grund des größeren Spulendurchmessers einige meter weiter!
MfG


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

mir ist letzte woche meine X 5500 T aus dem rucksack auf die gewegplatten geknallt...härte test nicht bestanden, im inneren klötert es jetzt und unterhalb des bügels ist sie gebrochen  #q


----------



## Hardi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Hi Carp-Hooligan

können die 10 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied 580 Gramm bei der 4500 XT zu 590 Gramm bei der 5000 XT nicht von der größeren Spule her abgeleitet werden. Habe im September die Rolle 4500 XT mit der 5000 ST meines Kolegen verglichen, die Gehäuse sind identisch. Die Spulen ließen sich beliebeg auf beiden Rollen tauchen. Gewogen habe ich die Köpfe jetzt aber im Urlaub nicht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Ich sehe grade das das alte Modell der 4500 XT made in Japan ist, das die neu erworbene Rolle made in Thailand.

Die Japanrolle ist die die mich seit über einem Jahrzent beim Pilken begleitet.
Das Thailandmodell habe ich erst einmal gefischt. Hoffe (auch für mich), daß sie die gleiche Zuverlässigkeit wie das alte Japanmodell an den Tag legt.|uhoh: 
Gruß Thomas.


----------



## karpfenpodche (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Hallo Hardi!
Bin selbst auf der Suche nach einer Ersatzspule für meine X 5500 T - brauchst Du deine noch !??!

Bitte melde Dich bei mir !
Tel.:06386/1747 oder fischerfriends@t-online.de


----------



## mattes (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Ja Ja Hardi so ist das!
Daiwa made in Japan ist klasse den Rest kannst Du vergessen. Meine 1. Rolle war eine 7000c aus Japan und sie hat alle Nachfolgemodelle überdauert. Da war nach 15 Jahren intensiven Gebrauchs noch mehr Lack an wie bei einer Korearolle nach einem Jahr.
Mattes


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Ich halte die Rolle in der Ostsee für zu groß, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache!


----------



## darth carper (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Ich halte die Rollen nicht für zu groß. 
Habe selbst mit der 5000XT gefischt. Zu einer langen Pilkrute paßt die Rolle sehr gut.
Von der Schnurfassung ist die 4500er aber vollkommen ausreichend.
Mich persönlich störte nur, daß die Rolle kein "Instant Stop Anti-Reverse" (wie es so schön auf Neudeutsch heißt) hatte.

Ansonsten#6


----------



## FroDo (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem X 4500, 5000, 5500 T ?????*

Ich fische seit jahren die 5500er emblem auf der pilke, hat mich noch nie im stich gelassen. Hab sie mir damals vor allem gekauft, weil sie die schnur super verlegt und auch bei ordentlich druck beim werfen der bügel nicht umklappt. 

Sicher ist die rolle sehr groß dimensioniert. Nachteil: höheres Gewicht, Balance in Verbindung mit der Rute nicht optimal. Vorteil: höhere Wurfweiten, schnelleres Einholen. Mir sind die letzten beiden punkte wichtiger.

Raten würde ich heute für den normalgebrauch eher zur 4500er serie.


----------

